# Looking to Jam in Saskatoon



## goldenguitargod (May 8, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the board, looking for people to jam some rock, metal, alternative, or whatever in Saskatoon. I'm a 35 year old guitarist who has been playing for two and a half years. I am interested in casual jamming with future possibility of local gigging. Email me if interested [email protected].


----------



## goldenguitargod (May 8, 2006)

There has to be someone??????????????????????? I'm into Metallica, Green Day, Limblifter, Age of Electric, Godsmack, AC/DC, Ramones, Crue, Hip - anything that rocks - Let's jam!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dude, you're in Saskatoon.:wave: 


Just kidding. Good luck. I'm sure there are lots of great players there.


(I do remember there being what seems like a very high percentage of hot women in Saskatoon).None


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

.....runnin' back to saskatoon......sing another prairie tune...:rockon2:


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I met some very hot girls from Saskatoon in a hot tub at Fernie apres ski.


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

I'd be there, except you're about 20 years too late. Left town in the late '80's for Calgary. I get back occasionally.


----------

